# A home by the sea.



## Roger (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 13, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## Kittyy (Oct 13, 2008)

I really like this shot, clean and crisp. The clouds add great effect.


----------



## Roger (Oct 14, 2008)

John, Kittyy thanks very much.


----------



## platano (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice... the clouds seem endless


----------



## MAGIC PHOTO (Oct 14, 2008)

WOOOOOOW
NICE SHOOT 
I LIKE IT


----------



## Cappahayden (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful scene, great sky....but where's the sea?...


----------



## Roger (Oct 14, 2008)

platano said:


> Nice... the clouds seem endless



thank you....they were like that for much of our trip, which was great for photography but my partner was a little disappointed.



MAGIC PHOTO said:


> WOOOOOOW
> NICE SHOOT
> I LIKE IT



thank you very much 



Cappahayden said:


> Beautiful scene, great sky....but where's the sea?...



heh heh I knew someone would ask, it's behind me as was the sun....thanks glad you like it.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with all.The detail here is excellent.


----------



## Roger (Oct 15, 2008)

chris82 said:


> I agree with all.The detail here is excellent.



thanks very much Chris.


----------



## SympL (Oct 15, 2008)

You have managed to make a very nice capture out of a difficult location and equally difficult light.
Well done.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Oct 16, 2008)

Really nice. I especially love how it was composed, great job!


----------



## xomikronx (Oct 16, 2008)

can you post some shooting specs?  I'd really like to know the settings and gear you used.


----------



## Roger (Oct 17, 2008)

SympL said:


> You have managed to make a very nice capture out of a difficult location and equally difficult light.
> Well done.



thanks very much....I shot from a few angles and this was the most pleasing result 



Jaymz77 said:


> Really nice. I especially love how it was composed, great job!



thanks very much.



xomikronx said:


> can you post some shooting specs?  I'd really like to know the settings and gear you used.



sure...Canon 300D modified for infrared, 17-40L lens with CPL. ISO 100, f8 @ 125s.


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful picture.  I really like the effect the sky gives.


----------



## Roger (Oct 20, 2008)

A&A_Lane said:


> Beautiful picture.  I really like the effect the sky gives.



thanks very much, IR gives a dramatic sky a lot more punch.


----------



## MTart (Oct 20, 2008)

nice light
:thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Oct 22, 2008)

MTart said:


> nice light
> :thumbup:



thanks


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 22, 2008)

The wide-angle really lends a great aspect to this shot.  And as others have mentioned those clouds are amazing! Nicely spotted and captured!


----------



## Roger (Oct 27, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> The wide-angle really lends a great aspect to this shot.  And as others have mentioned those clouds are amazing! Nicely spotted and captured!



thank you very much.


----------



## The Empress (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful shot!! I love the sky and the placing of the building!!


----------



## Roger (Oct 30, 2008)

The Empress said:


> Beautiful shot!! I love the sky and the placing of the building!!



thank you very much


----------

